# USC Peter Stark Statement of Purpose



## i_spit_hot_fire (Aug 31, 2011)

I've been working on my application to the Stark program, and the SOP is obviously extremely important (given the lack of any work samples).  I was wondering if any successful Stark students out there have any advice.

The questions on the prompt seem rather straightforward, so I'm most curious if everyone simply answered the questions in a similar manner or somehow managed to get creative with the three questions in a one page span.

Thanks.


----------

